# St Barts Part 14



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Rachel - Thanks again!

Paula - I echo what Sue's posted. I think you should take time out because the stress your body's been under during the past 18 months, not to mention how all tx's affected you emotionally. I felt an emotional wreck after just one tx, so can't even imagine how it feels like after 4 in such a short space of time.  

Also when we're having tx, we are so focused on our ultimate goal that everyone & everything tend to fall at the wayside.  It'll be really nice just to do 'normal' things, spend time together with DH & your family & put tx out of your mind for 6-12 months. You've got time on your side to afford to do that, you're so lucky.  Your frosties are safe at Bart's & they will wait for you.

If you feel up to it, then it'll be a good idea to go back to work. Firstly because you can save your hols up & secondly I found it really helped me as a distraction.  Besides, if you're going to brood, you may as well be paid for it!!!!!

Heather - Horray for AF's arrival!!! Hope you can start stimming this week!! What drugs are you on for that?

Sue - Hope you have a lovely day & wrap up warm cos it's soooo cold!!! Enjoy your time with DH's family. Say Hi to Charles if he's in (hope he knows you're coming!!!)

Managed to find myself a gilet - may have to have it as a crimbo pressie!!!  Going to lunch with DH later..chinese dim sum..mmm...!

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Paula - big hugs.  Good that you're grieving and give yourself time to pick back up again. I echo what Sue and Ronnie have said, the time will help your body get back some balance after all those drugs too.  Hope work goes ok this week - you have done really well over past 18 months and maybe need some nice time for yourself and dh.  Take care.

Sue - Hope you have a lovely day.  How r u doin?  Looking forward to holiday?

Ronnie - Have a nice lunch, sounds lovely.  Should be starting Menopur, though am considering pleading with them to give me gonal-f as it worked well for me last time and is much easier!!! They told me before they were changing to Menopur because its cheaper....  How r u? 

Kyla - How r u?  Have u found a holiday?

Hello Maddy and Cal - How r u doing?  

Fran - Hello, how's things going?

Leanne - Hope u had great weekend, i love barcelona, hope it wasn't too cold.

Haven't got much planned today, catch up with family on phone, bit of tidying and perhaps some xmas shopping on net (can't face shops at weekend, its a nightmare now)

Have a good day everyone,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

oops forgot to say, thanks Rachel for updating and congrats on bfp!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather - I was on Menopur last time. How does Gonal-F differ & are the injections easier? Is this one an NHS go? 

So many questions..sorry!!!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Gonal-F comes in a pen so no mixing, its the same as Menopur pretty much. You normally get Menopur first as it's cheaper! I used it for my IUI cycles and it was pretty much the same response as Gonal-F. I used 150iu Meopur alternate days and got 6 follies (was over-stimmed for IUI so xcanx first go round) and with IVF#1 was on 150iu Gonal-F daily and got 8 follies...

Heather - Ive started looking but won't book until the New Year when we know what our money situation is. We only moved house last month so things aren't too flush.

Paula - How are you coping today? Yesterday was hell for me, I totally lost it all day. Couldn't stop crying - and I was CD7! Should have felt better by then but I agree with Sue - it gets harder each time. One go at FET then a fresh sounds quite sensible to me. We're gonna do all FET before a new fresh but only cos' we can't afford a fresh right now. Might look into egg share as I seem to make good embies... Won't be for a while though and we're not sure yet how we feel about that.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello Kyla - That's interesting to hear how u got on with diff drugs, i'm hoping things will be as good if not better this time, but dreading the mixing and the needle - my imagination is working over time as to what it'll be like, as gonal-f was so easy!  Is Menopur needle harder to do?  (sorry, prob sounds a bit silly!).  
Must be hard still, early days since u tested and still hard to get that final confirmation, even tho u knew inside. 

Ronnie - i like questions!  Am expecting the injections to be harder, did u all inject it in your stomach or in your legs?  This is 2nd NHS go, have 1 more after this. Last time they gave gonal-f as my fsh is high (went from 300iu to 450iu) and they were worried i wouldn't respond but think with budget cuts and the fact that i responded quite well, am starting on 300iu of M.  Am feeling positive, and really hoping, but aware of the realities too - everyone's had a tough time on this board and i may be being a bit unrealistic thinking that me and dh are going to get all our wishes in the next 2 cycles....    

Just had a call from my bil, my older sister has just had a little girl - 18 hours of labour and then caesarean, as baby was getting distressed, but they're both fine.  Will probably be off to Reading tomorrow to see them all. funny situation, other sister is heavily pregnant too, so lots of babies at the mo, hope it brings some good vibes...

Hope u all have a good start to week and Paula and Kyla - hope your both able to do some nice things for yourselves this week

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather - Before this tx, I was absolutely bricking it at the thought of having to inject myself. Didn't even have DH to help out as he is needle phobic! I have no other experience apart from Menopur but in the end it wasn't too bad! The needle is very fine (although the ones they give you to mix the drugs are massive!!!). I found mixing the drugs to be quite time consuming to start with but soon got used to it. In the end even DH took over although he still couldn't bear the thought of being in the same room as me when I injected! Having tried the auto-injector which gave me a massive bruise, I actually prefer injecting myself, as I had more control over the process. I was told by Barts to inject into my thighs although I've heard other girls doing it into their tummy.

Since we've not been very lucky here lately, the chances are that the coin is going to flip in your favour! You have to be positive!!

How are you coping with being surrounded by babies & pg women? 

Kyla - Do you use an auto-injector with Gonal-F? You're a great responder. I had to have 400iu of Menopur to produce 10 eggs! Must try harder next time! Egg share is another possibility, you are lucky that you have that choice. It's a strange one to call though, isn't it?

How are you feeling? Are you relaxing in the hot tub?  My friend has one & we've used it a couple of times - it was fantastic, especially when we had an unlimited supply of wine whilst we were in there!!!

Paula - Hope you're OK. If you're going back to work soon, take it easy.

Going to Bluewater with my friend & since I'm driving, I'd better go to bed!

Take care all

Ronnie
x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

That's reassuring, thanks Ronnie, not long to go now til i receive the pack!  

Its not been too bad, there has been a fair bit of baby talk and people jumping the gun a bit with us as if we're already pregnant, but not as bad as the first time, think they're being a bit more sensitive now.  I'll prob have a bit of a wobbly when i see the baby, but otherwise will be ok i think.    

Enjoy bluewater - i'd been planning to go today, but cos of Reading will need to go later in week.  Have fun  

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Absolutely Everyone

Had a lovely day at Charles Darwin's House - very interesting although not if you are squeamish cos there were quite a few stuffed birds and bugs with pins in.

A bit taken aback by DH's cousin - they have made it v. clear they are not children minded at all - whatsoever.  They have friends with kids but always say a few hours with them is more than enough and how you can't do anything else cos you have to watch them the whole time.  But I didn't think we had ever made it clear either way.

So, we are in Darwin's drawing room and I am standing watching some kids doing a fun quiz.  She comes over to me and asks do I want one of those, I replied what the kids or the quiz.  She said oh definitely the quiz you certainly don't want the kid, they are so not you.  Then she said or do you really want one - so taken aback I just said I'll get back to you on that.  

Maybe, the little ones know that they are not for me as well.

Ronnie - enjoy bluewater - good luck!!

Heather - glad to hear everything is happening and starting to move for you - fingers crossed for Weds.  Hope you are ok with your sis and her baby.  I am sorry you seem to be cycling on your own - have you found someone on another board?

Kyla - egg share is a wonderful thing to consider, The biggest disad. must be how would you feel if they got a bfp and you a bfn.  I wonder how long it takes for you to be matched.  The plus point is it works out cheaper.

Paula - hope your ok, have you made a decision about returning to work.  I have had 4 fresh, 1 frozen and a Lap in 14 months - so it is hard work pushing yourself to get over it each time and move on.  If I was in your position I would love to be able to say take even a yr off from it all and not even talk or think about it, I used do that when I was on clomid etc.  But I can't afford do that anymore so I must press on.

Hope you all have a good day today.

Take care

Sue


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi,

Paula - I'm so gutted for you, thought about you all day Saturday.  No wonder you're feeling like poo that's perfectly allowed.  I agree maybe some time off is a good idea but I can understand why you maybe don't want to.  Like Sue said you are very young and have had a lot going on with your body this last 18 months so its probably is a good idea though, give you DH some time to get back.  1 positive go was a strain with my DH and I so I can only imagine what 4 negatives must be like.  It wouldn't be giving up or wasting time, just giving your body some healing time and a detox. 

I feel so disappointed for all of you, everyone of you has had some fantastic embies and have filled Barts freezers to bursting and have just been so unlucky at the end, life is not fair and I can think of nobody I'd wish for BFPs then all of you.  

It does make me feel so much luckier then I already did and now all my stresses seem to be passing I want to now cherish every second rather then rush from one thing to another as my life has been the last few weeks.  I also want to start enjoying this rather then being in a constant state of knicker checking (doesn't stop!) and worry but that's easier said then done when it's all that much more precious. 

Barcelona was good fun, real mix of girls but we had a good laugh and they all looked after me and I'm back safe and sound.  Had I known I was carrying twins when it was booked I wouldn't have gone but I'd only just got the BFP when asked to go and I thought it'd be the safest time for a break and maybe my last chance for a while.  I did check with the midwife that I was ok to go last week and she gave me the all clear and I didn't do anything daft.  Does change you though and not sure if it's because of what I've gone through to get there but I was so aware of how smokey everywhere was and drunk people around me so glad to be home.  Have tomorrow off work to chill out and sleep.  

Exam went ok I think, thanks for asking.  The only work I really did was looking over past papers and their examiner reports and turned up for a revision day.  I may have got very lucky though because the paper was practically the same as last years so fingers crossed I managed to blag it!! Don't find out now until Feb.  That's 9 exams down 4 to go to get that degree.

Anyway take care all and   for each of you.

x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Can you tell me, do you have to wait for your follow up app to come in the post, spoke to receptionist and they said they'll send me an app in the post, I'm not the most patient of people and wanted a date now!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Paula - yes you do have to wait for the letter to arrive.  I suspect your appt will be Feb. as I tested on the 4 Nov and mine appt. isn't until the 18 Jan.  SORRY.

I wonder if this is part of the plan to make sure you give yourself time to grieve and get over it, so when you go for the appt. you are feeling happier, more positive and prob. feel ready to make a more informed decision as to what you want to do next.  Giving far ahead dates also means that it fits in with their 3 month wait plan.

I can understand why you want a date now - I did/do too - just so I then have the time to consider my options and to know where I am going next.  I have tried phoning to get an earlier date - no such luck.  Partly cos we are in outpatients we are with everyone else who is on the waiting list for something or other.

Hope you are ok.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

did it take long for your app to come through?  I don't mind waiting, well I do, but at the moment I just want a date so I have something to focus on.

I'm back at work today, at least by being here I can't sit about moping.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I think it took about 5 days - I know I was getting to the stage of have they forgotten.

But don't get your hopes up for finding out the answers to probs. in the next week - it ain't gonna happen.

I think it was the right decision to go back to work - surprised your colleagues  

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Evening girls

Hope you are all ok - and looking forward to a lovely relaxing evening.

Ronnie - in answer to your question - tonight I will be shouting at the TV alongside Sarah Beeny at the DIYers.

Heather - good luck for tomorrow and I hope the lining is the right size and it is all systems go.

Take care

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Paula I know I've already said it but I am so sorry for you xxx How are you getting on at work? Its so difficult facing the rest of the world after the rollercoaster of emotions that come with an IVF cycle. I agree with Sue about being kept busy but there are times when you just want to shut yourself away.

Its difficult taking a break from TX I know when I took last year off there were times when it felt as though time was just going so slowly and I found it difficult especially as many of my friends were getting pregnant but looking back I definitely felt I needed some time to myself.

I wonder if thats why they do leave it so long for a follow up-I don't think I quite waited for 3 whole months but it was almost there. I suppose you do have your plan of action better sorted in your head if you've had some grieving time.

I like the sound of a Sarah Beeny programme tonight just what I could do with!!! Eastenders first though!!!

Take care xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - It took me about a week to get my appointment through. I phoned them on 2 November & my appointment is on 9 January. How was it at work today? 

Sue & Cal, where are your appointments? Mine's on the 2nd floor of the Kenton & Lucas Wing. Did you mention you're at outpatients, Sue?  Have a shout at Sarah for me for being so wishy washy sometimes!!!

Heather - Good luck for tomorrow. Hope you're ready to start stimming. 

Kyla - How are you? 

Leanne - Glad you had a good time last weekend. Have you recovered

Hellie - Are you back from your hols? If so, did you have a fantastic time?? Bet you can't believe it's soooooo cold back in the UK!

DH is out with the boys tonight so I've been ordering his birthday & christmas pressies on the net. Arranged to have them delivered to my work so he has no idea!

Take care all

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Ronnie

Seems strange that your follow up is in the department-we were in out patients and what a DEPRESSING place that is!!

I know it shouldn't matter but lets face it it DOES make a difference!!

Heather hope you're all ready to go!!! xx

Take care 
xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh I meant to ask-what have you bought DH?

xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - I thought it was strange cos you went to the out-patients dept & Sue mentioned it the other day about going to the same place.  I've just found the letter from Bart's & they def said 'Out-patients appointment 9/1/06 4pm 2nd Floor, Kenton & Lucas Wing which is the clinic. Do you think I should phone up to confirm?

I've bought DH computer games tonight - he loves all the 80's retro games, like pacman & space invaders so I bought him that & also Gran Turismo 4. I've already bought him some aftershave & we're going to go to the Next sale after christmas. How are you getting on with christmas shopping?

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

First day back at work wasn't too bad actually, gave me something else to think about although I do feel like I've just dreamt all my treatment, do you know what I mean.

I've decided that I want to do a frozen one in March if they'll let me and then we'll do another fresh July/August time, at least I've got something to focus on now I suppose, just want Christmas over with!!!

Hope you're all ok.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

I'm back! Had a fab time and am totally relaxed now.  The island was just as I imagined - white sand, blue skies, clear sea. Spent most of the time in the sea either snorkelling, diving or swimming, so our backs are nice and suntanned!  Saw sharks (very small but a shark is a shark), rays including manta rays, a turtle and beautiful fish. The island was quite small - you could walk around it in about 15 minutes. There was no TV, radio or newspapers so you really did feel like you were away from everything.  Perfect.  

Bit of a shock to come back to freezing temperatures - Brrrrrr!  Now we have Christmas and the New Year to look forward to before our follow-up appt at Barts on 4th Jan. Think we are in the outpatients building as well.

Very sorry to hear about the BFN's while I have been away - lets hope the new year is a positive one for all of us.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good afternoon all

Welcome back *Hellie* - your hols sound lovely and glad to hear you had a great time - Ronnie is going to be so, so jealous when she reads this tonight. As you can see we are all still here 

b]Ron & Maddy[/b] - I think my appt is in outpatients cos it is a Weds - and that is where I had my v. first appt with them - so maybe Weds is clinic day. Ronnie, as yours is a Monday you must have to go to the normal place. Not sure how it completely works tho, cos the Nurse said we get out appts. by allocation slotted into the appts with gynae women - clearly can't apply to you.

*Maddy * - did you watch Property Ladder - blimey what was that girl on? Felt sorry for her sis trying to control the budget - I don't know why she didn't demand that the order for 32 tiles for £3,000 can cancelled ? Thank goodness she didn't go for a pink and purple kitchen - although I've never see a purple cooker.

It would be interesting to see if it has sold and how much. It was a shame cos it was a lovely building with some interesting features and they were just lost in expensive tat. What is such a shame is that it is prob. going to all be ripped out what a waste of money. I've had some complaints about the colours that I use - but at the end of the day it is just plain paint and not way out colours even.

*Maddy* - did you say you are being referred to St Marys and somewhere else - have you heard when yet?

*Kyla* - hope you are finding a way to survive and doing ok, booked that hol yet?

*Paula * - your msg sounds as tho you are ok - hope you really are. It is indeed a good idea to think of dates to aim for. But don't fix anything yet until you hear what Barts say.

*Cally* - how are you doing - busy with work and the gym? - are you thinking of a plan at all?

HI to *Leanne & Fran * - hope you are both ok and growing huge 

*Leanne* - what's your exam for and what sort of degree will you get?

Also Hi to the guest that is reading this page - can you join us?

Hope today is going well for you.

Sue

PS> What do 12% of men do on their first date? - make an excuse to leave ie: pop to loo, go to the bar but not come back ever.

Wonder how long the girls sit there waiting for


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

hello everyone.

Sounds great hellie, welcome back, guess you will have some beautiful memories.  Not long to go now b4 follow up, have you plenty to do in meantime?

Thanks for all your good wishes, had scan and all is good, so have come home with menopur and pregnyl, very exciting to be onto next stage.  Also found out that my bloods from day 1 showed an fsh of 9.4 which is a huge reduction from the 14.6 - must be the acupuncture!  Really pleased about that.  But they are still treating me as high fsh for now, so on 450 iu but they will probably reduce that in a few days time.  

Can I ask a question of those of u that used menopur - i was taught today how to draw the liquid and the powder up, but was told to just draw up liquid and then draw up each of powders.  When I got home and read the leaflet, it said to draw up liquid, empty it in the powder vial and then draw up bth,empty in next powder vial and then draw up again and so on.  I'm sure the nurse didn't mention emptying the liquid into the powder vial before drawing up - what did you do? 

Am relieved about the needles - they look nice and small, although perhaps a little flimsy, just got to decide what time to do, think will do at 8.30, so can go and watch tv for rest of eve afterwards.    

Sue - hope u ok, are you busy leading up to xmas?  Went to see my sister yesterday in the end - did pop over to bluewater on Monday afternoon, which was fab, I could spend soo much money there!! - The baby was 9IB 5 oz!!!!  Doesn't bear thinking about does it?!!!  Apparently it was a bit of an ER situation, being rushed down corridors to go in for emergency caesarean, but all went well and by chance it was the team that she had last time who were on duty, so they looked after her well.  Both of them are really well - it was a bit emotional seeing them both yesterday (and my other heavily pregnant sister next to her) but really lovely too.

Leanne - sounds good, though bet it was very smokey - a difficult one itsn't it?  Hope u had good day at home.  What degree are you doing?

Paula - Hope u ok, do u work full time?  Hope u r settling back in well and its not too manic 

Maddy - Maybe you're right about the delay in appts, would make sense and perhaps not such a bad idea on part of Barts.  Outpatients sounds a very bad idea tho!! Its so much nicer at the fertility centre, wonder why they do follow ups elsewhere - shame when the centre is all nice and new, to send patients elsewhere....

Ronnie - Hope you're ok.  Maybe they swop around between outpatients and kenton and lucas....  I remember going between the 2 when we had our consultation, so if you turn up at k & L they should be able to tell you if you should be elsewhere.  Did you enjoy Bluewater?  I couldn't believe how busy it was for a Monday, but am going back on Friday as some of the stuff at John Lewis was just too tempting, so need to go back and do more buying!!!

Aah, Sue you seemed to have come up with answer why some at outpatients and why some at K & L!!    That's such a cruel way to deal with a bad date - Men!!!!  (altho i wonder what % of women do it too?!!)  Hope ur having a good day 


Take care everyone else and see you all soon,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - I'm so sorry I forgot you in my personals.  I was sitting here going through all the names etc, thinking who've have I forgotten - nope sure I've mentioned everyone.  

Excellent news that you are ready to go - good, good luck.  Fingers crossed.  Great improvement that your FSH is down - that's a positive start.

To keep it simple I drew up the solution inserted it into the powder, drew that up and then inserted it back into the powder and then drew that up etc.  Does that help?

The needles seem ok - I became scared to use the injector cos of what was going to happen.  Are you going for tum?

Well done, for being strong with your sis's and the baby.  Just imagine being the auntie - I reckon it's the best part to play really - you are never horrid like mums.  I am sure your sis's are worried about you would feel.

I am busy coming up to Christmas - I do shed loads of baking and making.  What feels like the whole house gets dec'd and DH tells me it looks like he will be going to Canada in 2 wks time!

Just as well I wasn't planning to squeeze a tx in now.

The only prob I would say about 8.30 - is are you often out in the evening - cos of injecting then?  Good luck for tonight.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Sue, yes that does make sense, will do that - looking forward to getting started  .  Good point too about going out at night, hadn't thought about that and that will be a prob.  So maybe best to leave until bedtime, will chat to dh about it tonight.  Am doing in thigh, as that worked fine last time.  Thanks for advice   

Forgot to answer your earlier question before about cycling buddies - i have been signed onto the cycle buddies board and found it great in summer, but there are just too many people on it for this cycle, so its impossible to keep track of everyone and its not as enjoyable, so only dipping in and out of that.  But am keeping in tough with someone who was on the summer cycle board and is basically on exactly the same days as me now as well, so that's good.

Sounds like u have christmas nicely sorted, bet its lovely round your house, baking sounds very wholesome.  Is that a work thing for DH?  How long will he be gone for?  Guess u will have it nice and seasonal and homely when he gets back, so that will be nice, but don't you miss him when he's gone?  I like a night on my own every now and agin but then start to miss dh lots....

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I know what you mean about the cycle boards they do get chaotic and then you feel bad when you forget or miss personals.  As you see I've just done that with you.

Glad you have found someone tho - I think it is nice not to feel alone and altho we all have diff. symptoms and can't compare it is nice to know you can talk to someone who is exactly where you are.

Rather than us old timers who are trying to scratch our memories to help you - although I am sure we do really well (BOAST)  

Dh is away for work - not sure how long for tho. at least 2 days he says - all that way for 2 days  .  I don't miss him at all when he's gone - maybe used to it.  I do love to have him home tho, I get all butterflys and nerves.

Baking is already underway - DH's cake and the puds are made.  It is all planned on a timetable - oh to be a housewife  

Good luck for Bluewater on Fri - I have a feeling you may need it.

You really should try the tum.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello Sue - i didn't mind u missing me, as i hadn't posted for a few days anyway and so had some catching up to do - so i'll let you off, this time!!  

Yes, its good to have timing same as someone else and share the journey, but have to say u have all been so helful on this board and i like the barts community - a really nice group to be part of. 

2 days?!!! Blimey, that is a short time for that distance.  Impressed by puddings - they're quite tricky aren't they?  Afraid i am terrible for stuff like that but hope that i will get better with time, always like the idea of baking, buy the tins, flour etc and then never do any!!! Maybe a good activity over 2ww....   

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi girls

Just a quick note re Outpatients appointments in the old part of Barts - I wonder if some women visiting out-patients are not there for fertility treatments and are seeing the gynae for other reasons? I find it all a bit confusing and always make sure to be there with time to spare so if I have to dash across Barts' courtyard I can make it to the other building in time!!

...... for those of you who are newish to Barts - the old Fertility Unit was equally as bad as outpatients - really grim. Kenton and Lucas is a 5 star facility in comparison!!

Best of luck to you all,

Ginger xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls - Hellie welcome back.  Really pleased that you had a good time.  What island did you stay on? 

Sue - How was acu this evening? Hope you're eating more than cereals - remember, you're only allowed to eat that at brekkie..will be checking up on you tomorrow!!!!

Heather - Well done you! How are you finding the jabs? Glad Sue explained it to you re the procedure of drawing up the water & squirting it into the other pots. It's quite time consuming to start with but I did get quicker once I got rid of the paranoia of taking every last dreg of water for fearing that I wouldn't get my full quota of drugs! The needle is very fine which is great because you can hardly feel it going in..sometimes if felt like I was having an out of body experience because I could see the needle going in but couldn't feel a thing!!  I used to jab about 10:15ish & didn't find that time to be a problem. 

Well done for keeping it together when you went visiting your sister's baby. It must have been so difficult, seeing both your sisters together. It will be your turn very soon.  

I went to Bluewater Monday afternoon - we could have passed each other & not realised!!! I didn't find it very busy..we must have got there later than you. I'm trying to persuade DH to go back on Friday but he started having a panic attack!!

I have a confession to make..I was the 1 guest that Sue asked to show her face - I visit this board when I'm at work & as I can't really post, I don't bother signing in! There..mystery solved!

Also sorted about the out-patients appointment. Phoned Bart's & when I told them my appointment is on a Monday, they said it is K & L Wing on a Monday..phew!

Maddy/Sue - Was last night's property ladder a repeat?  If so, was it the one where 2 sisters renovated & one of them spent an obscene amount on tiles for the cloakroom??

Hi Ginger - How are you? We went to the out-patients once (sent there by accident) & it looked so depressing - can't even imagine how the old Fertility Unit was like! 

Take care all

Ronnie
xx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Morning everyone.

Well I did the injection last night, left it until 11 (after Lost!!).  Blimey, wot a palava!!!  I couldn't even snap off the top of the liquid bottle, but dh came to rescue and did all the mixing for me, he enjoyed being more involved and was great.  And you're right the injection was fine, so that was good.  I'm going to try and have another go tonight with all the mixing, but quite happy if dh keeps going with it   

Ronnie - that's funny, may see u there on Fri!!! 

Hello Ginger - how r u doing?

Its Mum's birthday today so off to wrap up pressis, meeting for lunch and then off to work this afternoon, hope u all have good days.

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

By my plans I'm assuming that they will let me go again in 3 months, do yout think it could be longer?

Also when af arrived after bfn how long did yours last, only mine started Monday morning and finished by yesterday midday, this has never happened before as it usually lasts about a week.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Heather - did you get some little plastic tops to go on the vials ? - also if you look on the vial around the collar area you will see a little dot break it there cos that is it's weak point.  It just takes practice after a few days you will be whizzing through them.  Glad you feel DH is helping rather than hindering  

Happy B'day to your Mum it was my MIL's yesterday - we spoke to her last night and she said "oh it's such a shame you can't be here for my Birthday can you come for Christmas" - no we can't!!!!!!  

Ronnie - acu was good - more progress.  I was a bit annoyed I almost made it to a head free wk, cocked it up at the last min.  But he thinks I am on course and hopes to move to fortnightly real soon.

You remember well Property Ladder was indeed the 2 sisters they brought a Art Deco house in the very prestigious area of Poole - she spent 3K on 32 tiles for the ensuite and cloakroom.  The cloakroom tiles were hideous and I suspect the new owners would be hacking them off  which is a real waste of about 2K.  At the worst it was predicted they potentially could have a deficit of 84K on resale.

Glad we have sorted this guest mystery out it was bugging me for days, well wks no lets be honest months.

Paula - I don't see why you couldn't go again in 3 months, as long as they think you appear to be ready and fit for it.  They say they have no waiting list so.  Also may depend on whether they want you to have more tests or investigations ie: send you off to somewhere.  Are you planning to stay at Barts then?

The first AF after varies my one this time wasn't too long but previous tx's s/p it has been quite long and heavy.  I don't know if that is cos of the l/p that makes the difference?  I shouldn't think it is anything to worry about -as long as you have bled that's the main thing.  Real test will be what your next nat one is like.

Have a good day everyone - I'm off to make a ginger cake, just cos I want too.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning

Heather - Well done for last night. Did you do it on your thigh?  Although I found the plastic breaker, it took me a while to find that little dot - I was having so much trouble breaking it & in the end passed it to DH who snapped it straightaway cos he found the dot! DH enjoyed doing the mixing too. I go out on a Wednesday evening & used to phone him just as I was leaving so that by the time I got home, he'd have the jab ready for me! Like you said, it gets them involved & they like to feel useful!

I'm still trying to badger DH to go to Bluewater. I gave him a choice..there or France..he was last seen still shuddering at the thought!!

Sue - You're doing so well with your head. To almost make it free from pain for almost a week is such an achievement...to think you used to wake up with it every morning.  Both DH & I have acu this pm. 

Ooo..that particular episode of Property Ladder annoyed me sooooooo much!!! That was the one where they took out some original & gorgeous bannisters just on a whim?? The house had such potential but she totally ruined it  

Ginger cake...mmm..while you're there, can you put a Madeira in the oven as well please  

Paula - My AF after BFN lasted about a week (from start to having nothing at all) but was quite light in comparison. I expected to be flooded but that didn't happen at all. 

Hope you all have a lovely day today!

Ron
x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes I'm planning on staying at Barts, I was so impressed with them compared to my last hospital.  I don't know if there's any other tests I can have as I've had loads anyways, what sort of tests do you know of?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - did you see the Vit & Mineral hair analysis test sites that I recently posted for Maddy.

Other tests are:

GENERAL TESTING

Karotyping for both you and your DH (this is related to potential chromosomal problems)

Fasting glucose test (insulin resistance).  Fast overnight then test bloods, then drink sugary drink and retest bloods.
Anti-Thyroglobulin (Thyroid)
TSH levels (Thyroid)
Anti- TPO (Peroxidase)
HTLV-1
RA Factor (Rheumatoid Arthritis)
Anti Nuclear Antibodies (related to RA, Lupus etc.) Liver function Full Blood Count ESR (Erythrocyte Sedimentation rate)


BLOOD CLOTTING PANEL (Thrombophilia panel)

Serum Immunoglobulins (IgG, IgM and IgA) 
Activated Protein C Resistance 
Antithrombin III 
Fibrinogen level 
Plasma Free Protein S level 
Factor V Leiden genotype 
Factor II G20210A 
Prothrombin Gene Mutation 
MTHFR (methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase) and connected with this is measurement of your homocysteine levels 
Anti Cardiolipin Antibodies 
Anti Phospholipid Antibodies 
Lupus Anticoagulant 
APTT (Activited Partial Thromboplastin Time 
APTR

BACTERIAL

Mycoplasma
Varicella Zoster antibodies

Apparently some can be done by your GP under the m/c panel - but it all depends on how helpful they are.  Where you get the other tests done I don't know yet.  One possible is M/c clinic St Mary's, Paddington - but I understand from another thread on this site that
the wait is long - although you can go private.

Ronnie - I am not surprised DH is shuddering at the thought of Bluewater in the weeks before Christmas, on a Friday and with what is becoming wet horrible weather.  Can't you compromise on somewhere else like Tun Wells?  I would rec. France either I hear that ferries have been cancelled and they are advising passengers not to just turn up - the french fisherman are on strike.

Ginger cake tastes lovely - although annoyed with myself cos it fell apart when I took it out the tin - never have any luck when I use those loaf tins.  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - We'll prob just end up lazing around tomorrow - suits me fine cos in this weather it's very difficult to motivate yourself to leave the house!

Have you tried the silicon loaf tin? They are fantastic cos they don't need greasing/lining & the cake flips out absolutely no probs! Also, there aren't any bits of cake left in the tin to scrub out either...take a look:

http://www.tefal.co.uk/tefal/products/product/index_jamie.asp?category_id=100&dept_id=150&sku=U00348

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - thanks so much for that site, they look great - so what do I want for Christmas?

Trust Jamie to come up with them 

Do you have time for a walk in the garden? - Buffy is ready to go

Girls - you may find this an interesting read http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/treatments/assets/reproductiveimmunity.pdf

What it also mentions that none of us (I think) have not been told are certain foods to avoid whilst taken aspirin!!

It is from Dr George who runs Care at Nottingham - and seems very open to immune stuff and testing working alongside America.

I think we are all before our time come back in 20 yrs and the NHS may have caught on.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I'd love to but unfortunately we have to leave at 1:15 to go to acu & I haven't had a shower yet!!! Another time?

When's DH coming home? 

We bought our silicones when there was a special offer in Debenhams, talking of which, there is a 10% sale this Sat & Sun in the Brighton store..hopefully it's nationwide.

Will have a look at your link when we come back later.

Ron
x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

No I didn't see that but I have had a hair analysis before.

Do you think there could be a reason embryos don't implant then other than just one of them things.  I've had a number of the tests you mentioned but I'm gonna double check at home to see if there's any I haven't.  How does it usually work with Barts do they willingly send you for other tests before another cycle?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok - go and have your shower and get ready - good luck with acu - hope there is progress like mine.

DH is home prob around 6.

Spk later.

Paula - no Barts are unlikely to do any tests cos they are NHS and "we don't believe in such stuff", so if you ask them they are likely to say implantation failure is one of those things - you are unlucky.

I understand from Maddy tho. that they have referred her to St Marys and I think somewhere else?

When I read all these articles the reasons they give for implantation failure do all sound plausible. Ie; NK cells act on rapidly growing dividing cells and kill it like cancer and embryos. But I don't know - I have read girls who have these tests and cure found and they get a bfp.

Here are the hair sites - the one you had was it specifically for IF?

http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/home-page.html

http://www.marilynglenville.com/tests/personalised_supplement.htm

http://www.nourish-fertility.com/index.asp?ParentID=11

http://www.fertilityadvice.info/#

Sue xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - There's also this:

http://www.lakelandlimited.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/en/-/GBP/DisplayProductInformation-Start;sid=fHHwVQxpEHY_WE_nkrX7U6Spxq0RG-vFKk8=?ProductID=WP3AqAYUoeUAAAEBMTiXRPcz

It's a cheaper option & works just as well.

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

This is the site for St Marys Paddington. You need to get a referral from a Cons or GP. I couldn't find anywhere which mentioned IVF failures tho, it all seemed to be m/c

http://www.st-marys.nhs.uk/specialist/miscarriage_clinic/causes.htm

Ron - thanks for that other suggestion - last time I looked you couldn't get loaf tin linings. I think the Tefal version is ultimately the best never going to run out.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry I hjaven't been online much this week. 
Had a horrendous week-had a child in my class excluded for smacking me round the face!
Hope you're all ok-will check in and catch up on everyone's messages over the weekend
Love Maddy
xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - that's really awful for you - hope you are ok and getting over it.  Hopefully the other 30 odd kids make up for it.  

Kyla - hope you are finding a way to cope - bit worried about you at the mo. but am sure you know what to do and how to manage.  As long as you haven't drowned in that hot tub.  

Sending you hugs.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Are you OK?? Sending you lots of   How old are the kids that you teach?

Sue - It's a bit harsh insinuating that the other kids that Maddy teach are odd!!! I'm sure they are all perfectly normal!!!!!  

Ron


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just a quicky, got my hospital app for 17 January so not long to wait at all really, I phoned them up chasing it so they told me over the phone.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - how come you got your appt before me   

Ron - why did I say odd - not sure that's what I meant  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - Well done for getting your appointment through so quickly. 

Sue - Life is so unfair!   Maybe Paula's got someone's cancellation or she threatened them with brute force if they didn't come up with the goods


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok I decided to get on top of this and phoned them - they can't help me cos they can't access the comp. cos it keeps freezing up.  They've told me to call again later today altho it is a prob since yesterday.

But she did say it depends which clinic you are referred to - it seems as tho I am the only one going to outpatients?

Has someone hinted that I am contemplating going back to my old clinic ?.

Waiting is the story of my life - not happy   and my head's bad again  

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I did wonder that, the only think I can think of is I must have got a cancellation, maybe I've bugged them so much that they just want to get mine over and one with  .  When is yours again?  After they gave me it I kept thinking now did she say Jan or Feb because of it being so soon.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

It's the next day 18th - I thought I had bugged them a bit too - but obviously brought their excuses of Christmas hols, backlog and also fitting in with all other general gynae women in outpatients.

Strange that none of you seem to have to fit in with general gynae women.

If they dare tell me I am running out of time cos of age - today I'm ready  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Do you think your head is bad today cos of acu the other day, ie gets worse before getting better 

I think depends on the day of your appointment, you're sent to different parts of the building. I'm not sure if it makes any difference. Call them & give them hell. Hopefully they'll be fit you in sooner. 

How's the baking? Have you ordered those sillicone thingies yet??

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - I havent had my appointment through yet and I told them my BFN on 23rd - four days or so before you did I think. What is going on there Too late to call now - will try on Monday. Grrr  

Ronnie - Thanks for worrying about me. Im on the up again now. Had a rough time last weekend and just couldnt seem to stop weeping but its been nice to be normal again for a bit now. Yep, been in the HT a couple times.

Sue - I had an outpatients appointment too after my first IVF failed. My FET follow up was in the K&L block and I dont know about this one as they havent bothered to send it to me yet!

Maddy - Sorry you had such a rough day. {{HUGS}}


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Apparently not so good as I thought - just did the Tesco shop (where you would think it was PG/Baby night) and now feel incredibly sad. To think I used to pity women who got all emotional all the time over IF (back when I'd been TTC a year or two) - now Im one of them!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - That's just plain bad luck!!!   I still feel like you & it's been a month since my BFN! 

Are you watching I'm a celebrity? I had to leave the room when Sid Owen went into that Ant house with all those creepy crawlies..  

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I feel really guilty now, it feels like I've jumped the queue,  

Kyla - I didn't get an app through the post I phoned them and asked if they knew when it was gonna be as we wanted to plan a holiday.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning girls

Kyla - Thank you for posting, glad to hear you are sort of ok.  Sorry to hear about Tesco, t is surprising when you think you are ok it somehow creeps up on you and smacks you round the face back to dot.com it's the only self protection answer  

Paula - don't feel guilty about jumping the queue - not angry with you - just the system.  Seems to be the story of my NHS life to be honest.  

I tried phoning them again yesterday but the comp was still frozen so they still couldn't help.  All they could say is that they refer you to the clinic which they think best suits your needs - whatever that means ??

Anyway, had a rant to DH last night and he pointed out that logistically there is not much point trying to get the date moved forward cos there is no chance of appt w/c 5/12, w/c 12/12 he is away, w/c 19/12, 26/12, 2/1 Christmas & New Year and prob not many appts.  9/1 we away come back time for appt.  So I leave it.

Kyla - my advice is if your appt is days apart from Paula's rant now - like I wish I had done when I found out the dates of the Ron & Cally.

Ron - how was acu & did you go shopping yesterday - where?

Did acu cause my head - who knows -  DH can annoyingly ask me "what do you think caused it?" - if I knew that I wouldn't do it  .

We are off to Debenhams in E/b soon - they do have a 10% day so will be buying bakeware tins.

Maddy - hope you are ok - if your face marked?

Heather - hope injections are ok?

Leanne & Fran - hope you are ok.

Hi to everyone else - good day.

Sue


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Hi girls

You may remember I posted to say hi a few months ago.  My treatment got postponed as they needed to do more tests but should be starting in January.  I have scrolled back through and am really sorry to see that luck has been in short supply on this board.  BFNs are so awful, I hope you are all coping as well as can be expected and take full opportunity of the chance to have a drunken xmas and new year.

Sorry to just jump in like this, but I was just wondering if you could tell me if Barts ever do a flare/short protocol with no downregging?  Or is it always 2 weeks of downregging from either day 21 or day 2? Or worse, is it more than 2 weeks of downregging?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls. Im off to get my hair done in a minute (high-lights another thing I couldnt do if PG - trying for a PMA here) 

Tom is stripping the paint off the walls in our bedroom so we slept in the guest room last night and I had an awful dream he left me and I ended up lesbian and shacking up with Jordan of all people!   Odd and disturbing dream!!!

Sue - Im going to call them on Monday morning and see when mine is. I'm guessing if its K&L it might be Jan and if its Outpaitients maybe Feb from our track record here so far. Certainly last time it didnt take this long to come through. Both times it was less than a week I think. Have fun shopping! I just went out to the marina at E/B and got a xmas-party top for me, one for my dad for Xmas and one for Tom. Also got some shoes and the retail therapy seems to have lifted my mood. Hope it's not too busy for you there today.

Paula - Dont feel bad - they just seem to have an odd system. 

Ronnie - Ive seen a few IAC-GMOH! but not so much this week. Got annoyed at Kimberly as it was her own fault for not following instructions and trying to hold her nose. Daft bint. I think Sheree will win - she's been pretty good. What do you think?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you for all your replies xxx

I am much better now-just so glad last week is over!!   

Luckily I am not marked although it was a big swing-I think I am just so cross at the system if I had smacked the child I would be at home, looking at some sort of a disciplinary hearing with my career and reputation on the line-whereas child gets a 1 day exclusion!

Sue I am interested as to why I was seen in outpatients-you're not the only one!!! I just presumed everyone was!! Can't believe the whole unit used to be as depressing as outpatients- I feel shallow to say this but I think that would have really put me off!!!

I actually almost had a cycle at Homerton hospital went for 2 consultations-that was in some sort of prefab-just as depressing!!!!

Kyla I am so sorry to hear about your Tesco experience Sue is right you can think you're doing so well and then just as unexpectedly you feel as though you're back to square one!!!

I'm just relieved I found this site to post on at least we can all lose our sanity together!!

lol-welcome xxxx There will be lots of us doinfg FETs in the new year. In answer to your question I had a short protocol or was it a flare!!! So they definitely do it!!!

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - I wondered if I was in outpatients cos they were thinking of shipping me out to St Mary's Paddington ? - that's where you have been referred too?

Although I've seen Kyla's msg and she said she had a appt in outpatients so maybe not.

I guess my patience by waiting to see will prove the reason.

Glad to hear you are not physically harmed by the knock.

Lol - I think Maddy read your post wrong and you are enquiring about a short protocol tx rather than a FET?  They don't do s/p at Barts - the reason seems to be to fit in with schedules cos "they couldn't have everyone ready at the same time nor at w/e's".  They do say it makes no difference to us - altho I would say this is the biggest disadvantage cos the l/p seems to take an age 6+wks.  The upside is tho that we have all had a excellent follie/egg response.

I see you have NK cells and IVIG - you are not likely to get any help or support from Barts if you are choosing this drug regime again so hopefully you can get that help elsewhere.

Kyla - you sure your not pg?  I thought that was the only time odd dreams like that kicked in and Jordan too - what a choice ?

We had a good shopping trip to E/b - Debenhams had the loaf tin I wanted and frustratingly DH was so impressed with them he said I could buy more of the range if I wanted, except they didn't stock any more of the range so come home to buy them online.

Cunningly he also suggested as we can't think what pressies to buy why don't we buy a joint one - I couldn't think of anything - course he can - "how about a new digi box thingy that does dvd recording too"  No wonder I was allowed as much bakeware as I wanted  

Ron - surprised that gadget had moved to higher on the list than the plasma screen!!

Town wasn't too busy but the rain and black skies - yet up here it has been beautiful blue sky and sun all day.

Funny kids and pg girls don't seem to affect me - it's the shops with the cute little shoes, clothes and toys - I so want to buy one of those little chairs sort of thing.

Hope you all have a good evening.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening ladies

Yes! Why are some of us referred to out-patients & others in the K & L Wing?? It's bugging me now!!! I want to know!  

Kyla - Hmm...Jordan Where was Peter Andre whilst all this was going on??   

That Kimberley didn't hold her nose the 1st time round so why did she do it on the 2nd time? I bet that really hurt falling from that height.  I imagine doing a belly-flop & that was painful enough.. 

Maddy - What age group do you teach? Don't tell me they're under 5's! 

Heather - How are you getting on with the jabs? Are the mixing getting easier or have you assigned that particularly dull task to DH?

Sue - LOL! My DH was really impressed with the range too & we bought 2 loaf tins (small), 2 large sandwich ones. Unfortunately they ran out of the muffin ones..that would have been nice to have too! Did you get anything else whilst you were out?

Digi box which records dvd's...hmm..last time I looked they were horrendously expensive..no wonder your DH put you in an exceptionally good mood before suggesting it!!! I'm really surprised he didn't suggest a sky+ box..they're such a godsend..since we bought one we haven't used the video recorder. Yeah..wonder what's happened to the Plasma telly on his wish list?

LOL - Welcome to this thread. As Sue has already mentioned, I think they only do long protocol due to them not working at weekends. 

Been having a busy day today..had my brows & lashes done, then took Phoebe for her 2nd jab..had my hair cut. Highlights next week..

Have a lovely evening, everyone

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Nope not PG, sorry. Wish I was. 
DH & I have also done the joint pressie this year (we already have SKY+ so we opted for an XBox 360) Tom is thrilled. Last year we split a trip to Chester for a spa weekend. We have stuff we need so joint presents work well. I will get him a couple of small things too but no more than say £40.

Ronnie - LOL , No idea where Peter was!   Such an odd dream and so vivid. I really felt upset when I woke.   

So the walls are stripped and Im about to go do the first coat of undercoat. The bed is too big to take out whole and unfortunately a load of the nuts got stuck when we moved so its got to stay in the room as it is! Should be fun to work around


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - What's the XBox like? Is it the one that's in short supply at the moment? 

Have you been watching Come Dancing?  I felt so sorry for Zoe for having flu all week - she's done so well. I thought Colin Jackson was marvellous. 

Happy painting!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes - it only came out this week but we pre-ordered it in September.  We still have the old model (will go into the guest room) so we are good for the moment.

Nope haven't watched the dancing - doing X-Factor though and it was SO time for Chico to go. Still think Brenda should win...


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello

A quick post from an in-betweenie. Nothing really happening with me.

I've quit smoking 18 days now and it's REALLY hard (but easier than I thought, if that makes sense) !!

I did a short/flare protocol cycle of IVF at Barts. I did 21 days of Marevelon (mini pill), scan and then stop and wait for AF. When AF appeared 4 days later then I started Buserelin injection on CD2 and Menopur on CD3. So for 10 days I had Buserelin injections a.m. and Menopur p.m. and EC on CD13

Sadly it made no difference, but I'm glad we tried. I never want to reproach myself for not trying.

Best wishes and loads of love to you all

Ginger xxx


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Hi girls

Thanks for the advice, I am a bit nervy about getting the right protocol as I am a poor responder - although not much difference for me between short and long so hopefully I will still get the same number of eggs.  It would have been nice to miss out on the downregging as I hate that bit but never mind!

Sue/Maddy, I wish it was FET, I dream of getting frosties and skipping the drugs bit!  Sue, haven't done much about my immune stuff yet, hopefully ARGC will give me IVIG but I will wait see how I respond first before going through the whole re-testing expense.  

Ginger, it took me three months to start ovulating after coming off the pill so that would probably shut me down even more than the sniffer so I guess I am better sticking to the long protocol.  Best of luck with the giving up smoking, it must be a nightmare as it is not like alcohol where you can duck in and out depending on where you are with tx.



Lolx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi 

Lol - the cycle of Marvelon is for some reason to check if you have any cysts. Then if you have none you can try a short protocol. I do think with me it was a case of try anything!! My previous 2 IVF on max doses on Menopur I had only 4 and then 5 eggs, and only 2 embryos fertilised each cycle. I'm totally out of juice (40 in January), and that's why I am relying on donor angel.

Ginger xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I teach year 1-so they are 5 and 6 still cute-well mostly!!!!!   

Sue I did have a short protocol in the summer at Bart's-they put me on a short protocol because my response had not been great on previous cycles-something certainly worked last time!!!!

I'll see if I can dig out my drug schedule-but I think I took suprecur in the morning and gonal f in the evening for 6 days starting on day 1 of my cycle and hen a further 6-8 days of just gonal f!! The cycle lasted 1 month from start to test date which was great for me especially as I was fitting into my summer holiday!!

I'll be having a medicated FET and will probably go on the pill for a few months before easter again though this is just to time things to the holidays!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Maddy & Lol - sorry to be wrong, I queried why the l/p for me - and they said there was no other option that was what they did - cos of scheduling etc "we have 800 patients, can't have them all turning up at once for EC"

Maybe it is down to different Cons.  If you can get the s/p I would rec. it is seems so much easier and quicker - you know the answer within a month.

Maddy - so you will be affected by the new reading schedule - what is searchlight.  I was all up for teaching mine a, b, c.  Obviously a youngster to be starting hitting out already needs watching in the future.

Ginger - well done for giving up smoking, think it can only help you and in more ways than one!

Kyla - do you never want your guests to leave - putting an XBox in their bedroom?

On X - I think Chico knew he was on borrowed time - he was a laugh tho. and I don't think we have heard the last of him can imagine a single of the Timewalk making no.1 - think the Birdie Song etc.  I think he would be great in the theatre/a entertainment show.

I'm undecided whether Brenda or Andy should win.

So glad Ball left the camp last night - he drives me bad - ok he's fun but the moods and wingeing just takeover for me.

Ron - I wanted a muffin tin too, but they seem hard to find - Robert Dyas did have a 6 one but I would prefer a 12 - they have them at John Lewis - so if you are at Bluewater - can't drag Dh up there now.  They have them online too, but I wanted a brownie tin as well and they are out of stock, so waiting to order alltog.

He didn't mention wanted a sky box at all.  I mentioned your msg thinking he will change his mind but wasn't fussed.

Today we are undecided whether to see Mrs Henderson or Keeping Mum and whether to go to Tun Wells or E/b cinema.  Also we are going to wrap pressies we have to deliver the Irish ones to BL next wk for Irish delivering.

Have a good day all.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning

Sorry but I thought they only did lp too!  

Maddy - Let's hope your incident was a one off. Are you OK?

DH gave up smoking about 8 years ago & it was really difficult, so well done you.  Are you on patches?

Haven't been watching X Factor but has Chico gone now?  What about those brothers? Are they still around?  I think I'd like Andy to win. 

Celebrity..They were all good but Bobby Ball was the weakest link so he had to go! Who next though?? I thought this year's contestants have been fab - they got on really well together & there's been no ego (apart from Jenny Frost!). Apart from the creepy crawlies, I've really enjoyed watching it. 

Sue - I saw the muffin tins in John Lewis but they only had 6. Will wait for when DH is with me so he can pay for them!!! They had the brownie tins in Debs but that was a while back. Do you have a Steamers near you? They do the La Cruesat version but they are much thinner & bendier!

If you don't record a lot of progs, then it's prob not for you. Pre Sky+ we used to record so many progs but forgot what was on the tapes so ended up not watching any of it..plus there used to be piles of tapes all around the telly.  Also with Sky+ you can do live pause so if someone phones you in the middle of a prog, you can pause it until they're off the phone & carry on where you left off..superb!

Mrs H looked good & it had a good write up..I still want to watch Harry P & Wallace & Gromit!  Think we're going to start tidying the back room.. 

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Which cons are you under Sue?

Thanks Ron-I'm fine, most days I love my job just last week was tough!!!


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Can't believe it - did a really long msg with lots of personals and just lost it   

So, just a quickie now sorry

Kyla - Good to hear you're feeling bit better, but takes time doesn't it?  Hope you're being easy on yourself

Maddy -   at age of child that hit you!!!  Glad that you're ok tho.

Annoying about differences in appointment times, but good that this board is here, otherwise wouldn't be able to compare.  But hope the times work out ok for everyone in the end, and not your fault Paula - the admin was always Bart's down side.

Thanks for messages - DH doing stirling job with mixing - got it down to 10 mins now.  Have still been a bit emotional, yesterday burst into tears at the slightest thing - strictly come dancing, celebrity, x factor, but feel a lot better for it this morning.  Had the odd slight twinge, just hoping those follies are growing!!!  Have got to reduce dosage tonight to 300iu, so that will be good and back to work tomorrow for last few days before christmas - yippee!!

Sue - have good day - i'd like to see both films, they look good, enjoy whichever you choose

Ronnie - Yes Chico went at last, but agree with Sue, he's bound to be in charts soon - will have a run like the cheeky girls i think - and glad bobby ball gone, but def like this group of celebrities, good to see minimum *****ing! 

Hello Lol and Ginger - good to hear they do do short protocols, yes must be the consultant.

Hi Leanne and everyone else,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Heather it sounds as though you're doing really well-the mixing thing can be a nightmare I can remember when I did my trigger shot I was so terrified of messing it up because so much was resting on it-I was physically shaking!!!!

I'm sure having all those drugs in your system is causing you to feel emotional!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had a quick thought - when you do Barts s/p - do you take the pill for a month before.  If so, that would be the difference and not a real s/p.

A real s/p would mean you wait for next nat Af and then you start stims on Day 2 - straight in.

We are going to see - Mrs H. at Tun Wells, cos the timings are better and guaranteed parking.

Ron - Debs E/b didn't have the muffin tins at all.  Not sure of steamers there is a new cook shop in town might be that.

Maddy - my cons was Mr Perks - who wasn't really IVF involved or something?

Wish I could chat more - DH is waiting  grrr - bye

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI all 

sorry I have not been around but had holiday in florida before I was not allowed to fly any more  

Had a lovely time and managed to do lots of christmas shopping and of course I started our baby shopping which was exciting.

I was sad to hear that about Paula's and Kyla's BFN and really hope you are both doing ok   

How is everyone else??


Will catch up more later this week

Frances


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi 

Frances-how a holiday in Florida-sounds fab xxxx

Sue back to s/p I didn't take the pill before the cycle and my consultant was Amanda Tozer-she was brilliant and has really given me the confidence that if anyone can give us a BFP it will be Bart's-I saw her at my follow up as well and it was then that we decided about next steps. She has also been totally supportive of all the immune testing and is even sending the letters of referrel for me!!!!

Who's Mrs H at TB?

xxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Evening all,

Frances - how was your holiday, I love Florida, think its the best place on earth!!!  We're hoping to go there again in 2007 if I'm still not pg.

Got a question for you all, as I've never been lucky enough to get frosties in the past I was wondering how FET works, i.e. do you have to have may scans etc, and what is best a medicated or non medicated?

We're off to my mums soon to have KFC mmm....

Will pop back later
Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Paula


I've never been lucky enough to have frosties before either but think they will let you have a natural FET if you have a pretty regular cycle. MY cycle is all over the place so I'm having a medicated FET although that is also because I want to time it with my work holidays. I don't know which is best though....

I don't think its as many scans 2 or 3 is what I was told.

Hope that helps xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Hope you all had a good day yesterday  

We went to see Mrs Henderson and I was surprised that I enjoyed it - a few laughs in it but as it is based around the war there is some war footage.  There was far more female bods than the male bits shown!

Maddy - I agree Dr Tozer is lovely, the best - she mentioned my steriods regime but never made any comments on it - unlike the other Docs.

Paula - it is hard to say whether you will be med or unmed on FET.  I have a reg. 28 day cycle, am known to ovulate but I was still on med.

The advantage of med. (I took HRT) is that you shouldn't ovulate at all and therefore you can lead a normal life  

If you have an unmed cycle you have to be v. careful (just in case), do lots of ovulate tests etc.

I found it a lot less stressful and only had 2 real worries - will they thaw and the 2 ww (no getting away from that).

Visits are less as well - you basically have a b/l scan, mid cycle scan to check for no ovulation (I guess you may have more if you are unmed) and then it's the ET.

With the med you can choose your day a bit as well.  On mine Dh had important mtgs so I just carried on with med until suitable date a few days later.

Enjoy Monday.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I reckon they'll do a med one on me as I'm not regular and don't always ovulate.  

Sue - when you had your frosties thawed did many of them not make it?  

Do you think of frosties survive the thaw then they'll probably be stronger ones?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - sorry I didn't get back to you on your FET quest yesterday - but DH was a bit tetchy all morning so I thought best keep away.

I was so, so lucky I only had 2 frosties and they both survived.  Even the Cons. and Embryologist where surprised and chuffed for me.

I was given the odds as both survive, neither survive or one and one.  I was with another girl who had 10 frozen, she chose to have all 10 thawed and none made it.

They reckon you have a 60-70% chance of them surviving.  I would make sure you call the shots on how many you get thawed - it is a gamble that if you choose 2 you make walk away with nothing that month tho - but rather that than choose 4 - they all survive but 2 have to be destroyed.

I have read that there is a theory that frosties are stronge, particularly if they start to divide after waking up - but on the other hand they choose the best top quality 2 to put back straight away and then just choose the best of the rest to freeze so they doesn't sound as tho it will follow.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh I thought they thawed a couple at a time until they have the right number to put back so say they start off with 2 and only 1 survives they then try and thaw another and then another.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - no they need to take them out for thawing a couple of hours before your appt. so they have time to thaw and for the staff to check that they are viable and hopefully developing.

You are actually on tenderhooks that morning not knowing whether you have any or not.  If you get a phone call that usually means none survived so don't bother travelling in, but as some of us have a distance to go we may not know what we have until we are there.

It may depend on the appt system but if you are on med, and none survived today it could be poss to go back another time to try again. - that's a theory.

On the day of my previous I was waiting all morning for the call, Dh was with me and insisted we go in the garden to keep busy - but I was scared I would miss the call, but didn't tell him of my fears.  When he said we had to leave to get to the clinic, I said we can't they haven't phoned - he then told me that it must be good news cos it's worth going in then - I had obviously misunderstood instructions  .

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Once they're thawed can they not be re-frozen then?  I didn't realise it was gonna be like that.  Knew there was a chance they wouldn't make it but don't really know what I expected.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

No they can't - prob like defrosted food?

The clinic will advise you of the number that they wish to thaw and you can then take their advice or suggest a number to them.  They obviously want to give you the best chance of them surviving the thaw and choosing the best of those to put back, so you don't have a wasted month and maybe incurred med. costs etc for nothing -  but it will deplete your numbers v. quickly.  Decisions, Decisions.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

say they thawed 4 and all survived could they re-freze the other two, sorry for all the questions, I'm new to all this.

I bet even though I've done so much better this time I bet none of mine will survive.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

No sorry, Paula, they would pick the 2 from the 4 that were the best quality and let the other 2 die - they can't be refrozen.

You can't say that none of yours will survive or die it really is down to pot luck and what happens on the day.

All you can do is place your trust in the embryologist that they chose the best quality ones to freeze and hope that their skills will enable them to be defrosted, altho. their skills prob. don't always help at the end of the day.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually they do take them out two at a time at Barts. They took two out for me, one didnt make it so they took the remaining one out. The embryologist said that was how they did it. The downside was I didnt find out if any had made it until I was already on the train on my way there!

I got my apt today (by phoning , not in the post). 24th Jan. Its in Outpatients too Sue as it's a Tuesday. 
When is everyones again? I think there are some near me - will I see any of you there?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - I'm going to shup up, and I suggest you take advice from Kyla as she has obviously more Barts experience than me on this subject.  

Kyla - Plsd you've got a date, altho a bit after Paula's.  I thought I was in outpatients on a Weds which was their clinic day and where I went on my first appt - but as you are there on a Tues - that doesn't make sense either.  I think my appt is closest to yours.

I guess we will have to all wait and see what happens and where they put us for the future.

I dug out my previous clinics handbook to read up on FET's and it says for "the clinic will not accept frosties from other units for risk of contamination" - so it seems I may not be going back there after all.

Cally  3 Jan ?
Hellie 4 Jan
Ronnie 9 Jan
Paula 17 Jan
Sue 18 Jan
Kyla 24 Jan

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Where is everyone today.

I think me and Kyla must have been told the same thing about the defrosting bit, that does sound better though.

I don't know where my app is, they never said, I'm hoping to get a confirmation letter in the post, did they say they'd send you one Kyla?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi

I spoke to Tun Wells Nuffield today and they said they can't be refrozen cos:

"Thawing of embryo involves removing the embryos from the liquid nitrogen, thaw at room temperature, remove the cryoprotectant fluid and mix the embryo in a special culture media. The mixture is then kept in the incubator ready for transfer."

"If the embies survive the thaw they are not likely to the second time round because it is quite a stressful and delicate procedure".

I've asked if my frosties can be transferred back and the answer is not for storage however they can accept them on the day of ET.  The choice I would have is have them all shipped down they use the best and destroy the rest or ship down only a few and take a chance.

The advice is to have 3-4 defrosted.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sue - Does that mean we'll bump into each other again in Barts?

Fran - You lucky thing!! I loved Florida! 

Heather - How's things? Hope your follies are growing big. When is your next scan?

Which one is Amanda Tozer?  Sue, is she the one that we both saw once who couldn't apologise enough for keeping us waiting?? She had black glasses or am I confused??

Hi to everyone else!

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - Nope no letter for me. I asked where it was. Maybe give them a call. What day are you going? Seems Tues & Wed are definately outpatients.

Sue - What is the Tun Wells Nuffield like? DH & I are considering going there if our FET cycles fail again with Barts just for a change (and easier travel).

Ron - I havent seen Dr Tozer - I saw a Dr Reem last follow up. She was nice too. She was actually the one doing my ER this time so that's a help.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Which one is Dr Reem?? I only saw one female consultant & she was really lovely..wish we could see her everytime!

By the way, when you went for your tx recently, did you have to have all the bloods done again or did they let you start straightaway?

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dr Reem is about a size 18, she is Iranian (I think) and wears glasses.
I got to start straight away. I've had a 25-28 cycle since I was 11. However, that means today is odd. On CD18 of this cycle Im now spotting again. (TMI warning) for my AF I just had red blood and today it's brown. Never had a cycle this short before. Annoying my body isnt playing ball


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Some weird news: I think Im miscarrying. I have felt odd for a few days (headachey, tired, peeing a lot) but hadn't twigged that something was up. This morning (CD18 - actually 6weeks2days) I had some spotting which has gotten worse over the morning so Tom told me to take a test. Within only a second it came up +

Now Im in limbo. Im probably 85-95% m/c but they dont know if it's normal, ectopic or a vanishing twin. I went to A&E (as I dont have a new Dr yet) and they took 2.5hrs to tell me they cant do anything but I have an u/s booked for tomorrow morning first thing. I wont know until then so Im resting up and taking the prog supps again.

Im such a mess. Ive waited nearly four years to see a + and it's on the day Im m/c. What kind of luck is that?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - oh my god, poor you - what a situation to be in.  You do certainly need to rest.  Hope you have phoned Barts for some advice.  Can't believe A&E couldn't help you.  When I was at Barts for an appt, there was a girl there who was a nurse and advised rather than wait the 2ww get yourself to A&E say your've got pain could be pg and they will do a hcg blood test - that way you get the result early.

Even with a GP I would have gone to A&E assuming scans and stuff they would be far more helpful than the surgery.  At least that's what they do on Casualty and Holby.

Did you only do the 1 test on test day.

Are you ok for bombs - if you are short - I have some spare and not far away.

Maybe it will be best to talk about the Nuffield later.

Drs Reem & Tozer are indeed the best maybe cos they are female.  I had Dr Tozer for my ET and I said cos she's a woman I assume speculum will be warm - it was indeed.

Kyla - take care and let's hope.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Kyla- make sure you rest loads, I'm keeping everything crossed for you though.

I really think maybe hospitals needs to change things after treatment as i've heard of a few people that have tested -tive only to go on to +tive after, maybe they should make us do the bombs for longer or maybe they should make us have the blood tests.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Absolutely - I get a bit peeved that I've read girls having to go in for blood tests on their day and I would like to keep a record of what the hcg reading was, cos at least that is the final answer.  It may also help them in the future to know how we are really responding in that 2 ww - more money I guess.

I know Barts is a long haul but even if we went to the GP and having said that the Nuffield down the road didn't even offer it.

Rant over

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - You actually made me smile today with the speculum comment. I tested at 12 & 13dpo and then used the Barts test on 16dpo (which I thought was CD4). There wasnt even a ghost of a line and I had already had what I thought was AF (Three days of red flow afterall) so I was pretty sure it was a BFN. How odd your comment about my dream was actaully spot-on! I've got around 15 bombs left, thanks for that offer. If by some miracle this PG isnt m/c-ing (although I really cant see how with all this spotting) I might well take you up on that.

I got Angela at Barts who is one of my favourites and she was lovely. I have to call them back tomorrow after the u/s at the hospital. She said it was better to wait for that one than treck up and down to London when I should be resting.

Ive just a had a nice long nap and come back to these lovely supportive messages which makes me feel slightly better. It was odd to wake up and then remember what is going on.

The spotting is getting a bit heavier but I have used two prog supps today which might help (although Im pretty sure hope is gone for this PG). So weird to realise I was/am PG. I always thought a BFP would be a great thing but this is just surreal.

Paula - I agree - up to 18dpo with the prog and then a blood test would make much more sense. They are going to give me a blood test tomorrow after the u/s if there is still anything there.

Tom's gone back to work so Im gonna put a DVD on and flop by the fire I think. I'll let you know if anything changes.

Kyla xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

Hope you don't mind but I let Ron know (cos I was talking to her at the time) and she sends hugs and support too, plus the offer of more bombs.  Ron - also says remember you said that your mum and nan had spotting for a few months - can you chat to them to share their experience?

God how I wish I insisted you test cos of that dream.  The reason I said it was cos as far as I am aware I never ever dream, yet during my 2 ww I had some odd ones that were so real I thought I had actually done the stuff.

Thank goodness you did phone Barts - still can't believe you couldn't get the help you need today.

I guess maybe you lost one and let's hope you are not losing the other.

There was one time I was nat late and could be pg so I tested it was bfn, days late - still bfn, days again tested bfp - made a Dr appt only to have to tell her I was AF - so was I m/c ?  - she said no you can't trust these tests?

Thinking of you.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like your Dr was annoying. The hospital confirmed the PG this morning (which was something they actually did). No worries telling Ron.
Losing one would be the best out-come (oddly). The spotting has eased up but that's the prog working. I've just got to hang in until tomorrow morning and then I should know either way.

It was my nan who had AF during her PG, not my mum, and unfortuinately she died when I was young. My mum told me about it once. I havent told my family yet as I dont want to worry them. If its bad news then I would rather do it all in one swoop (ie PG but M/C, not a maybe).

I took a photo of the test as it's the only BFP I've ever had (I had a faint one on my Chem PG but that was nothing like this). Literally the test stick went into the pot and bam, there was a + sign. Really dark and obvious. I sat on the loo and shouted out ''Oh F**k'' - that's never happend in my little PG day-dreams 

I flopping out in front of the fire now which is nice and my cats are sticking to me - I think they know something is up.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - of course your cats are giving you support - they do indeed know somethings wrong - fact that your home from work and flopping about is a sign.

As you got a def strong line - then there must be hope.

When I got my bfp it was days later in the afternoon when I started brown bleeding I done a test and it was a def bfn, the next morning was a bfn too.

I can understand not telling your family - tell us instead.

I also took a photo of my bfp as proof so I could keep checking and in case I needed to show a Dr.  Prob. a bit weird but I still have that stick and the line is going but it is a reminder - that you've done it once.

On a lighter note on the radio they've just had an interview with Chico and guess what he is in negs. to release a single in the New Year undecided over Chico Time or Time Walk and there are negs going about a Chicotime watch  

Sue


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi ladies  

Just to let you know that I am going to let your threads run on for a few pages longer form now on. Didn't want you to think we'd forgotten about you!  

Lots of love and positive thoughts to you all    

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Rachel.

Sue - Okay,that's funny. A Chico watch?   It will be a double-a side I bet.

Yeah the line was super dark straight away. Darker than the conrol line in fact. I guess at 6wks even with a potential m/c my numbers would be high for a while.

It's been great to be able to talk about it today actually. I have told one friend who called me as I wasnt in work worried (she knows all about the IVF's and has been great).


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Rachel - as we have difficult time here on the board it will be good if everyone can keep tabs on the story.

Maybe shouldn't keep chattering then you wouldn't have so much work to do  

Many congrats on your bfp - you must be thrilled - so it's all off to Spain!

Sue x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone, just a quickie as just got in and off to reflexology in min

Kyla - sendng big hugs, hope u enjoying dvds and lets hope at least 1 of them is going to be ok - must be v wierd for u

Had my scan this morning and not got too many eggs that are growing - a couple are at 13-15 but rest all v small, so really disappointed.  Going back on Fri for scan and they may call in a bit to get my dosage back up again.  Linings doing fine so just hope they grow bigger over next few days.  Hoping reflex will help - at least it will get my stress down i hope.

Hope everyone else is well and i will read back on msgs properly later on and do a proper msg.

Take care,

Heatherxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - that's ok, you are doing really well.

Things are moving along slow but surely - so they grow slower but stronger.

It has happened to me several times, once they upped the dose another time we just brought extra days by injecting for longer.

Both times worked and I got the numbers in the end.  Hang on in there - you are doing great  

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thank you Sue, really appreciate that, makes me feel better , better dash now 

lol, Heatherxxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyla

honey gosh what a day for you, weird though as I really thought you were pg this time even when you said you thought you'd had AF but remember this may be the best news ever   

The fact that other family spoted or had AF during thier pg is good sign that this one may be fine for you too.

I know i have said this before but i really thought i wasn't pg because of the amount of blood loss but here i am and my mum and sister also bleed and have had 6 kids between them some of us are just made this way!!

have you had any pain other than minor af cramps (which is normal) they say even if you have red blood as long as bad cramps stay away this is a good sign.

good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you loads    

your friend 

Frances


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Frances - Thanks hon, that does help some. No red blood and no cramps. Just brown so far. I forgot you lost blood with your bump (btw we need a new photo!). It's so hard not to get hopes up but Im trying to remain realistic.

It was certainly odd this cycle. I had a good feeling about it to begin with as it all went so well, even down to seeing the embies looking so perfect that when I had AF (or I guess now 5 days of implantation spotting!) it gutted me.

Im just holding onto the fact that it actually worked and I can therefore get PG. Never happened in nearly 4 years which is the one positive thing I will take from this if I do in fact m/c fully.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - Fran has indeed given you some lovely comforting words - well done Fran.

I didn't want to say earlier but when I got my bfp - the Doc said at least we know you can do it and it is achievable.  Which I think makes all the difference to your outlook - cos at least you know and you are never left wondering, it makes the next go easier but harder.

Still the fact that you have a bfp test, no red blood and no cramp! - must be / will be something.  

Ron - won't have time to post tonight so she sends hugs and thoughts to you.

Fran - how does a homeopath know that they can treat you and that your prob. is solvable ?

I'm off to acu soon.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi again 

new piccy in situ!!

sue a homeopath will ask lots of question when you first meet the first consult is about 1 and 1/2 to 2 hours it really takes into account you as a person and is an amazing expeince. the homeopath will then look at the whole picture and match this to a remedy with a similar if not same picture as you. this way you get a personalised treatment and remedy. Homeopathy really works so well with all health, physical and emotional probs. I don't know what i would do without my homeopath.

Kyla just so you know I started spotting on the day I would normally would have if AF was coming (10 days post ov) then stayed spotting with some red bood for 7 days I tested 4 days in as true AF had not started and got a BFP. then three weeks later at 7 weeks had another two days of brown spotting then at 11 weeks had another three days of brown spotting since then nothing else. Others on the bun in the ove board have had heav bright red bleeds several times and are still carrying so please don't give up yet.

I'll be on all day tomorrow if you need someone to talk to

 

ttfn
Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran - thanks for that - just trying to think what else can I do and where else can I go.  This was one area I was considering.  So collecting loads of info at the mo.

Was a bit concerned of spending more money and taking things that weren't really going to work - if you know what I mean.

Gosh, have you kept a diary to remember all that - or is impressed in the memory?

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

sorry no diary sue

each time you bleed it becomes ingrained in your mind with other worrying stressed scared memories   but the outcome has been ok so hey, they forget to tell you that getting pregnant is only the first step after that there are so many other things to worry about and so many milestones that it is a relief to get to.

generally my memory is very bad now I think my little girl is stealing all my brain cells but i don't mind

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening girls

Managed to cancel in-laws & dinner not ready so snuck on here for 5 minutes!!

Kyla - Sue's been keeping me updated on you today - hope you got my positive vibes all the way from Horsham!!!! Very best of luck tomorrow on your scan.  I'll keep an eye out on this board although I won't be able to post. I'm sure Sue will keep me informed anyway!!! (Thanks Sue!!). Like Fran I had a good feeling for you this time round as well...I've got absolutely every crossed for you & my DH wishes you luck too!

Fran - Wow! What an amazing bump!!! Ha! I now know what you look like!!!

Heather -   to you!!! Hopefully you're a late developer & your follies will take a sudden spurt.  I remember Sue being really worried when hers weren't growing but all off a sudden..whoosh! Look at the number & quality she ended up with!! So chin up, hun..remember to drink plenty of water in the meantime..

Sue - Have a good acu tonight

Gotta run - will check back later

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Kyla Hun what a situation to be in xxxx Fran is right though this could be the start of the best news xx I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and will check in as soon as I can tomorrow evening xxxx

Heather-hopefully by next scan things will start moving and you'll have some good size follies-its so hard waiting though xxx

Hi everyone else-sorry to be short tonight-can't believe all the chatting  and events of the day xxx

I have everything crossed for some good news tomorrow 
xxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick message to say Kyla am thinking of you this morning xxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Thinking of u today Kyla, hope it goes well and    coming your way

Sue, Ronnie, Maddy, Fran, Paula, Cally, Leanne - Hope u r all well, thanks for msgs and great photo Fran

Had a good reflex session yesterday and that helped relax me and what with ur message Sue and reflex, I began to feel more positive and have been sending lots of    to my ovaries and eating huge amounts of protein!!  

Finishing off work today and then will be off up until Christmas, will pop back later on to see how you're doing Kyla  

Take care,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I've been at the hospital all day. I had my scan at 8.30 but my uterus was empty. I have a 4cm cyst on my left ovary and fluid in the uterine cavity.

The consultant examined me and was worried I was having an ectopic PG so he sent me for b/w and I got a bed on the surgery ward.

5 hours later my HCG came back at 300. I would be 6w3d today which means I'm most likely just having a normal miscarriage. I have to have another b/w done on Saturday to check my levels are dropping and I have to call them immediately if I have pain, more bleeding or shoulder pain but it looks like I get to keep my tubes. I never thought I would be happy to be having a normal m/c. Life is too warped.

So that's me for now. I'm not going to work tomorrow as I want to rest up and also grieve for this in my own time.

I'll let you know how it goes on Saturday.

Kyla xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - thank god you posted

Ron and I have been so worried about you all day - I was even convinced the msg system had bust and I had to keep logging on to check.  Ron's been emailing me to - any news?

I am so, so, sorry - I was hoping that you were going to be really, really lucky.

A Hcg level of 300 was fairly high - so what a let down.

You certainly do need time off and of course you need time to grieve and recover, and of course what you thought was behind you 4 wks ago has come right back.

Whose to say whether it would have lasted if you had known so don't cut yourself up over this - you done what you thought was best and right, but be strong and positive - proof a pg can happen to you, you now know what a pg line looks like - for when you see it next time.

Thank god you still have your tubes too.

Take really good care of yourself and if you don't post you don't - but we are here - I can be here all day and if it comes to it - you come and sit in my house!

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyla

I am so sorry the news was not better for you but as you say at least you have your tubes and know that you can be pregnant. I cannot begin to know how you feel at the moment but take time and look after yourself. 

I will be thinking of you over the next few days and will say a prayer for you and your DH.  

We are all here when you are ready.

sending you all the love and best wishes in the world

Frances


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Kyla -    so sorry to hear your news, u must be devastated.  Take as much time as you need, and as the girls say, we're here for u.  Do take care of yourself and sending you lots of love,

Heatherxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - good luck for tomorrow - I reckon the scan will reveal bigger and maybe more follies.



Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Sue, yes feeling bit more positive now and hopeful, eat so much protein over past few days, think they must be getting there!!!

Take care, will let you know how it goes,

Hxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - I'm so so sorry. Nothing I say can make you feel better so sending you loads of   instead. Take time to grief. We're here for you.

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Heather - Thinking of you tomorrow.  Hope you'll see lots of big fat follies on your scan!

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla I am so sorry for what you have been through over the last few days I was really hoping that you would have a happy ending xxx

Take time to grieve and we are all here for you xxx 

Heather-hoping for lots of big follies for you xxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Oh Kyla so so sorry to read your news.  What a nightmare few days.  I've not checked all week so didn't know until just now, I read from the beginning and was praying for a happy ending.  Sorry I wasn't there for you but I'm sending you all the love and best wishes you need to get you through.    

Heather good luck tomorrow!!!

Just a quick hi to everyone else too
x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Kyla - I'm so sorry hun, I had everything crossed for you.  I hope you and dh are ok xxxx

Well its my birthday today and just feel really cr*p, another year older and still no baby, sh*t eh!!!

Hope everyone's ok, at least its Friday, I'm off to waterstones later to get my book signed by Sharon Osborne, I was meant to have a days holiday today but decided to come in because of that reason, sad eh!!!

xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all,

Kyla I hope your doing OK with all you've been through.  Wish I could give some words of comfort but I know there aren't any.  Take care.

Heather hope your scan gives you some good news today.  

Paula HAPPY BIRTHDAY  , try and enjoy your day.
I know how you feel with being another year older but things could be worse.

Hope everyone is keeping well.  

Have a great weekend.

Love Cally


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Well my follies have grown quite a bit more, which is good, should get between 4 and 6 at ec, tho there are some that are much smaller.  Suprisingly got ec on Monday, nurses thought it'd be on Tues or Wed, but just found out that it's Mon, so fingers crossed that those smaller follies grow some more before then!  

 Paula

Take care everyone and thanks for support, don't know what i'd do without u  

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather - That's brilliant!!!! Hopefully the smaller ones will play catch up tonight before your trigger jab tomorrow.  Have you got Pregnyl? What time is your EC?

We're all here for each other which is what makes this such a great site!

Paula - Happy Birthday. Hope you've had a lovely day.

Kyla - Thinking of you...hope you & DH are coping OK. 

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello Ronnie - Yes got pregnyl, need to take it at 8.15 tomorrow night and then ec at 9.15 on Mon morning.  I was told to take my sniff tomorrow morning and eve, but my usual time is 8.30 - do u think i should move it to before i take pregnyl or take it as usual after pregnyl?  I didn't think to ask the nurse    Hope u ok xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather - My EC was at 8:45am Monday & I had to take my pregnyl at 7:30pm on Saturday. I was told by the nurse to sniff at around 6ish pm...can you bring your sniff forward by a couple of hours?  Maybe the other girls can offer some guidance?

It's difficult remembering everything to ask the nurse, especially when you have to write down all her instructions on the drugs to take & the times to take them, what to bring in & what not to wear etc! I think I repeated what she said about 3 times just in case I'd written it down incorrectly..I bet she thought I was a right doh! 

Have you had Pregnyl before? 

I'm fine thanks. Finished all my Christmas shopping so I'm looking forward to the festivities now!!! How about you? Are you all done or still braving the shops? 

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Paula xxx

Heather-your stimming seems to have gone so quickly-can hardly believe you're having EC on Monday-sorry but don't think I can offer any advice on the sniffing. Hopefully you'll have a good number of eggs-just remember its quality not quantity!!

Kyla-hope you and DH are doing ok-been thinking of you alot over the last couple of days xxx 

Heather you are so right about the support on this site   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all

Happy B'day Paula for yesterday - hope you enjoyed your day and done something fun.

Heather - congrats on getting the follies sorted and are now ready for EC - I am surprised they are going ahead so soon, thought they might want to chance some more follies - I guess they know.  You do need to bring your sniff forward by about 1-2 hrs with your pregnyl to follow.

Pregnyl is taken the same as menopur - but it takes a bit longer to go in and stings a bit - good luck.

Ron - had a great night - I was the woman in red!

Kyla & DH - not expecting a post - but if you read this -hope you are ok - I'm with you.

Hi to everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Kyla - Sending u and dh  

Paula - Did u do anything special yesterday?  Hope u had a good time  

Maddy - Thanks, yes I am still in a bit of shock that its Mon - i'd planned to finish off xmas shopping on Mon, so now need to do lots of internet shopping today and tomorrow to make sure its all done!!

Paula and Sue - Thanks for advice, that makes sense what u say, so I will move sniff to 6:45 and that way it should be fine with pregnyl.  First time on Pregnyl, had ovitrelle last time, looking forward to drug free day tomorrow.  

At first i worried that they had moved ec forward for their convenience, but thinking about it they can't have done, as that would be a waste of resources and the waiting room was really quiet on Fri, so think there may be less patients about at mo as well.  My largest follie is size 20, so guess if they leave it too long, that one might get too big.  Also last time they let me go a day longer and maybe they want to do it slightly differently this time.  Who knows, but i'm going to keep on imagining those follies growing and fingers crossed.  Someone on the Nov/Dec thread got just 4 follies and a BFP, so taking some hope from her!  

Sue, where did u go last night, were you out with Ronnie?  That's great if so.  

Ronnie - Know what u mean, i came away from phone questioning everything i'd written down and decided in end, that if i'd written down ec at 9:15, then that must have been what she said!!  She has said for me to phone her when know result as well, which i thought was nice, as i'd expected not to call them until Jan.  Well done on finishing shopping, i can't believe xmas is so close now and i was determined to be ready early and looks like i haven't managed that!! 

Leanne - How r u doing?  Have u had scan yet or is that next week? Hope u ok

Cal - How r u doing?  Hope u ok 

Not long to go to the Jan follow ups now... 

Take care everyone,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - with pregnyl you know you only need 1 solution = 2 powders.

A drug free day is a lovely thought isn't it?

Ron and I weren't tog. last night.  I was at DH's Christmas bash.

Everyone else enjoy the day and hope Christmas organising doesn't get too manic for you.  We are off to BiL to deliver our Christmas pressies - he is our donkey taking them to Ireland for us  

Take care

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Have a good day Sue, hope it goes well, must be nice to get some presents out of way   

Yes, looking forward to getting pregnyl out of way, stung myself a bit last night with menopur, so hope P isn't worse   

Ah, is dh getting good time off over Christmas or does he tend to work through?

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning Girls

Sue - Pleased you wore your red dress..hope DH had that funny look on his face again when he saw you in it!!!  

Enjoy your visit..looks like a lovely day today but a bit on the chilly side.

Heather - I found Pregnyl stung more, but on the plus side, because there was less liquid, it didn't take as long to inject..result!!!   Your follie size sounds good..it's definitely the quality & not quantity that matters the most. 

Have a lovely weekend everybody, I'm hoping to write cards & wrap pressies.. 

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Called them at 11am and the result was  416. F*** Thursdays was 373 which means its slowly going up, not down. Not good.

Have to go back into hospital and probably have an exploratory LAP. So not the news I was hoping for.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Kyla I am so sorry-I can hardly believe after everything you have been through you and dh are now having to deal with this xxx 

 

Heather - I'll be thinking of you as you do the trigger tonight. I'm definitley doing internet shopping this year - went to town for half an hour this morning and it was crazy!!!!

Sue hope you have fun at yr BILs-was last night a full DJ eve?

Ron-you've reminded me - cards......presents....I knew there was something I should be doing


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43977.0.html

pam xx


----------

